# Website Pricing



## Masta Frankis (Jul 25, 2008)

I was just hired for my first website design project, but have no clue what to charge. I did some Googling on website prices, and they range from anywhere between $350 to $1,100 for a single one page site. 

How much do you guys think I should charge for a personal site for a real estate agent?


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 25, 2008)

I would think it depends on the bandwidth usage and the number of hits from the website.


----------



## Masta Frankis (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't think it be using up too much bandwidth. The hosting and domain is pretty much taken care of by himself, just for designing the template and layout of the site. Would have a descent amount of pages, and couple javascript apps


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2008)

Plain html or a dynamic database driven asp .NET or php site?
That makes a big difference.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 25, 2008)

If this guy has a lot of contacts that can get you more work give him a good price. Charge a flat rate for the template..like 400.00. Then for the interior pages give him a hourly rate. The template will be the most time consuming part. I would shoot for $30-$40 a hour overall. The reason I say this is it is now up to the client to decide how much he is willing to spend on you vs you hoping to come up with a number he will like. This also limits how many revisions the client will make because he knows he is being charged hourly for it.

BE SURE TO DRAFT A CONTRACT and have him sign it!!! I learned the hard way.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 25, 2008)

Make SURE that you get as complete of design requirements as possible upfront (Not just look, but functionality too).
Even if you are getting paid by the hour for modifications, if you get half-baked requirements and try to do a "best guess" effort on what they want, they will not be pleased.

and as Zen said, GET A SIGNED CONTRACT !!!


----------

